# Rally 2 Wheels Chrome vs Painted



## WHITE GOAT (7 mo ago)

I have a 1970 GTO that my dad gave me. The original 14in Rally 2 wheels are rusted and so Im looking at getting some new ones and see they are offered in Silver paint or chrome. The chrome look good. Does anyone know if the rally 2 chrome was an OEM option in 1970 or if they only came painted?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Factory Rally IIs have always been painted. During the seventies they were often painted body or a contrasting color in addition to silver


----------



## WHITE GOAT (7 mo ago)

That's what I figured. Thanks


----------

